# Puppy update



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok so i think i changed my mind on the name...I think im going with Paxton....it means settlement and peace...being that im getting her with settlement money and she is coming at a time of peace in my life i think the name suits her! Susie is checking into the vet on monday about a bile acids tests and she should be here next weekend! yay


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Ok so i think i changed my mind on the name...I think im going with Paxton....it means settlement and peace...being that im getting her with settlement money and she is coming at a time of peace in my life i think the name suits her! Susie is checking into the vet on monday about a bile acids tests and she should be here next weekend! yay[/B]


YAY!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: I'm so excited for you, Jaimie! I think the name is perfect.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats, Jaime, and I love the name. I can't wait to see pictures of the new "P." That's a good birthday present for Parker. LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie that is a good name, everytime you call her you can remember how you have a new start. I'm so happy for you. Did you get all moved in?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats, love the name. can't wait to see pics of her with your gang.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was thinking Payton/Peyton..I mean after all, your state DID send a certain someone by that name up our way..and the settlement is "paying" for the pup :innocent:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

pax, pix, and parx. okay so trying to fit parker's name in there was a stretch. i can't be funny all the time LOL. 

congrats again on the new puppy. when parker threatens to run away to get away from all the estrogen, remember he can fly into CLE or CAK airports to see us


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes im all moved in I LOVE MY HOUSE!!! still have a few things in storage that i need before i can put everything away. the dogs love the yard...well except when the ants attack...i need to spray before parker goes into shock again. i dont see any piles so i dont know where he got them from. you can see pics of my new wood floors in parkers bday pic post.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Love the name, love the new pup. Can´t wait for you to get her and show us those extraordinary pics you take. Good luck with the bile acid test, i sure hope she is ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There is an old movie called Paxton Quigley. It was all about
peace and .. piece. lol It's a cute name


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Yay for the puppy and for you!  I really like her name, it fits perfectly. Congrats to you and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW! Next weekend!! Oh my stars - how exciting!! I can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

The name is VERY cute and the meaning....just perfect! I hope everything checks out a-ok at the vet. I'm so excited for you :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Next Week-end!!! .. can't wait to hear all about the arrival of little Paxton!! :aktion033:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dr. Jaimie, I am so happy for you. I can see in your posts that all is well in your heart. 
How exciting to get a new puppy and Bob and i love the name "Paxton"!!!!! One can never have enough Malts in their life as they start and end your day with a smile. Sweet puppy kisses. :wub: 
Can't wait to see pictures.

Marsha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Love the new name Jaimie, can't wait to see pics of little Paxton, her name is very fitting indeed


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so happy for you, parker, and pix! :aktion033: this is such good news i cant wait to see pictures
congradulations to you :aktion033: the name is beautiful


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You know Parker's going to be out numbered now.....just to even things up, he thinks you should also add another boy, you know, for male bonding and stuff like that!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:chili: :chili: I can not wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what great news!! Paxton is such a cute name... Pix(el) and Pax(ton)... Pix and Pax.... I love it!!!! I'm so glad things are working out so well for you!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That's a great name - I love that it relates to this time in your life.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Paxton is such a cute name!!! I can't wait to see some pics of Paxton and the othe Ps!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats on your new addition!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Jamie, 

I like the new name, I'm glad you are moving on and finding peace and happiness. I always had a family dog as child but got my first dogs as an adult right after my divorce. They were such a comfort - I can't even imagine having gone through it with out them. 

Congratulations on your new home, your new baby, and your new life! I cannot wait to see all the new puppy pics next weekend.

Leslie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Jamie I am so excited for you!! I just LOVE the name!!! I bet Parker and Pixel are going to be so happy for their little sis to arrive!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

still waiting on Paxton's bile acids results....should find out soon. But if all goes well she will be here noon tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: WOO HOO!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> still waiting on Paxton's bile acids results....should find out soon. But if all goes well she will be here noon tomorrow![/B]



How exciting!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Congrats,I'm very happy for you. :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

yippee! If you still aren't feeling well, I'll be glad to come down and take the 3 P's off your hands!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: pictures please


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Very Exciting!!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok susie says bile acids are normal and she will be sending me the flight info after she makes the reservation!!! hopefully what ever disease i have doesnt require me to be put in the hospital or something. she is faxing the results to me so i will double check them. yay im so happy. :chili: ok my receptionist just called me and they are definately normal! Wooo :chili:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The waiting is SO hard, isn't it Jaimie????

[attachment=27989:Clock.gif]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

</span> :aktion033: Oh that's great news Jaimie, so you will soon be the proud mummy of yet another little P, congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: , I sure hope you are feeling much better real soon too  </span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so exciting, Jaimie!! I just hope you feel better by tomorrow, so you can take lots of pictures. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm, a new siggy already? You're right on top of things, arent you....can't wait till tomorrow. :rockon:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

like i said....

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

:grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok so now she has to fly to dallas....so i have to get up real early and drive 3 hrs...and she will arrive at 10:35am central time. fun fun


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Even I wouldn't mind waking up that early (on a Saturday, no less) if my destination was a little Paxton!! Hope she has a safe flight and that you are bright eyed and bushy tailed for the drive.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

This is so exciting! I hope you're feeling well so that you can enjoy Paxton's first day at home.
Great new signature.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just thrilling news!! I am so glad everything is working out. I am so happy for you! :grouphug: 

I TOTALLY LOVE your new siggy!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics of the new little P :chili: :chili: 

I like the new siggie too :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Dr. J!!!!!

That is SO GREAT!!!

And I LOVE your new siggy!!! You have 3 P's in a pod!!! LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr. Jamie:
I'm so happy the Paxton is coming home to you soon - I'm unhappy that you are still not feeling well - I hope that you rally quickly!

Remind me again why you were having the bile acid test done at such an early age? I know when I asked my vet about he said he wouldn't do it until they were a year old. I remember reading something about why you were doing it - but if you'd outline it again or point me to the correct thread that would be nice. Thanks.


Thanks 
Jennifer


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Dr. Jamie:
> I'm so happy the Paxton is coming home to you soon - I'm unhappy that you are still not feeling well - I hope that you rally quickly!
> 
> Remind me again why you were having the bile acid test done at such an early age? I know when I asked my vet about he said he wouldn't do it until they were a year old. I remember reading something about why you were doing it - but if you'd outline it again or point me to the correct thread that would be nice. Thanks.
> ...



dr center recommends screening malts for liver disease before purchase. it can be detected that early. in school i was told not to use it as a screening test and to just check the liver values in regular chemistry which is what i did. but those changes dont show up til later which happened with pixel. she has MVD but luckily is not symptomatic and does not need to be treated. i didnt want to run into the same problem with paxton so i had the breeder run the bile acids.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: Feel better soon. :grouphug: 

Ugg, this virus is gonna take some of the excitment out of your weekend and that's such a shame.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How exciting - I'm so happy for you. Love your new siggy, too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaimie, I wish you well! Goodness knows you deserve happiness.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451794
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information reminder..it all came back to me. This is important information to share with breeders.


----------

